# Outdoor Kitchen



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey, it's me again. My outdoor kitchen burners aren't lighting. I have the line connected securely and still no gas. The LP tanks are working as I've tested all three burnes on the stove. Any suggestions from my fellow outbackes.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Is the little valve on just above the quick connect. i think you pull it toward you to turn it on.
Brian


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you check the end of the brass quick connect (QC) for a spider web? Did the female end of the (QC) have the dust cap in it and did you turn the lever to the on position? In the picture the gas (QC) on the right you can see the lever for the gas valve. It is in the off position. This is the only way to insert or remove the male end of the (QC). When the lever is turned 90 degrees it will allow gas to pass through to your (QC). IF your still not getting gas you may have a blockage at the internal gas regulator for the cooktop. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep...guessing it is the valve not turned on.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Did you check the end of the brass quick connect (QC) for a spider web? Did the female end of the (QC) have the dust cap in it and did you turn the lever to the on position? In the picture the gas (QC) on the right you can see the lever for the gas valve. It is in the off position. This is the only way to insert or remove the male end of the (QC). When the lever is turned 90 degrees it will allow gas to pass through to your (QC). IF your still not getting gas you may have a blockage at the internal gas regulator for the cooktop. James


I couldn't help but notice your second quick connect. Is it for your BBQ and did you bypas the pressure valve on it? Do tell!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Did you check the end of the brass quick connect (QC) for a spider web? Did the female end of the (QC) have the dust cap in it and did you turn the lever to the on position? In the picture the gas (QC) on the right you can see the lever for the gas valve. It is in the off position. This is the only way to insert or remove the male end of the (QC). When the lever is turned 90 degrees it will allow gas to pass through to your (QC). IF your still not getting gas you may have a blockage at the internal gas regulator for the cooktop. James


I couldn't help but notice your second quick connect. Is it for your BBQ and did you bypas the pressure valve on it? Do tell!








[/quote]
Yup its for my RVQ. And no its a low pressure grill. There are at least three brands of low pressure grill made for RVs. I bought the RVQ from craigslist new and never used for $30.00. James


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanke everyone, going to take a second look...


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright, two issues.

First, when I was looking at it earlier the valve was blocked from my view at the angle I was looking at it.

Secondly, I blame it on the Bakersfield HEAT!!!

It's working now... Trailer is now ready to take out and have tons of fun in...


----------

